# Tivo Desktop can't find Tivo



## jmcmeekan (Mar 26, 2002)

I have an S3 and I wanted to use the TTG transfer features. I have version 9.1 and everything in system properties (a,a,a) seems right. I can connect out to Tivo for update using the wireless adapter. However, when I installed Tivo Desktop and added the correct media key, Tivo Desktop doesn't see my Tivo. If I connect directly to the tivo network address (e.g. https://192.1.168.xxx), I can see and download my recordings so there is clearly a connection between the computer and the Tivo. So why would the Tivo Desktop not see the Tivo. I a running Tivo Desktop 2.5.1 on a Vista machine. Thanks!

-rainman


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Make sure your firewall has an exception for unsolicited inbound TCP and UDP traffic on port 2190 with a scope of your whole local network.

Make sure TiVo Desktop is listening on the right network interface of your computer. For example it should be using the Ethernet port of a docked laptop and not the wireless interface, or vice versa when undocked.

If those don't help, it is probably some other security software on your PC that is interfering. Think of it as an easter egg hunt.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Also, in TiVo Desktop, go to the Server menu, TiVo Server Properties, then the access control tab and see if your TiVo is listed there.

If your desktop has multiple network cards, go to the Configuration tab and check the Network Identification section.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

windracer said:


> Also, in TiVo Desktop, go to the Server menu, TiVo Server Properties, then the access control tab and see if your TiVo is listed there.
> 
> If your desktop has multiple network cards, go to the Configuration tab and check the Network Identification section.


I've only got one physical network card on my machine. But I have several virtual cards since I've been running VMWare (and Parallels briefly) on my desktop PC. TiVo Desktop had selected one of the virtual cards. I changed it to the correct one and it all works great.


----------



## mbruns (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi All,

Has anyone found a way to make the Network Identification "stick"? 

I run vmware, and everytime I reboot, Tivo Desktop 2.5.1 appears to pick a random network. More often than not, it picks a virtual network card rather than the real network card. Once I change it, it's fine until I reboot again.

It happens on my XP desktop and Vista laptop.

Mike


----------



## thing-fish (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a very similar problem but the Network card suggestion unfortunately didn't work for me. When I look at the Access Control tab, I see a Tivo listed, but it's not the name I gave my Tivo! It's the default name which I later changed. When I click on "Pick Recordings to Transfer," it says "There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR"

Any ideas? This is literally only my 12th hour with a Tivo.


----------



## mbruns (Mar 14, 2007)

Thing-fish,

When you update the name of a Tivo, it can take a while to take effect. You may want to force a connection to the Tivo service (Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Phone and Network) 

And welcome! After another 12 hours, you'll wonder how you did without the Tivo!


----------



## thing-fish (Mar 15, 2008)

mbruns said:


> Thing-fish,
> 
> When you update the name of a Tivo, it can take a while to take effect. You may want to force a connection to the Tivo service (Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Phone and Network)
> 
> And welcome! After another 12 hours, you'll wonder how you did without the Tivo!


Update: it did appear to resolve itself after I forced a connection; even though the Tivo itself knew its new name, in the settings it didn't list the media key. After I forced the connection, the media key WAS listed, and what do you know the desktop client was able to pull a video over, and I watched Robot Chicken in a room that doesn't have a Tivo (or a TV). HOORAY!

And oh, yeah. I coveted a Tivo for a long time. At first I actually preferred the cable company offering, because it has always had two tuners, the ability to watch a recorded show while recording two others. You'd be surprised how often that happens in a family, lol. Then I got HD and there was no HD Tivo. Then finally all the technology fell in place and it was just a matter of waiting until I had the moolah. Now I am one delighted individual, streaming Rhapsody tracks and downloading TV to the laptop. This is so cool  Between this and my SqueezeBox I feel on top of the world.

This forum seems great, I'll definitely contribute anything I can (and is familiar, as the software seems to be the same as that from the Squeezebox forum, lol!). Thanks much!


----------



## comandercody (Jun 17, 2002)

jmcmeekan said:


> If I connect directly to the tivo network address (e.g. https://192.1.168.xxx),
> 
> -rainman


What is the username/password in this situation?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The user name is "tivo" and the password is your 10-digit MAK.


----------

